# BIG (to me? ) Haul (OMG I found a place that sells OPI & Zoya.)



## BitBitBabiGirl (Aug 7, 2011)

Well this is not JUST a nail polish haul, but Im just so happy that I found a place that sells OPI and Zoya. <3

  	Oh & lol at the bananas in the back. The kitchen had the best lighting in the house. I hate flash. Why? look at the last picture. -__-






  	L-R: OPI Top Coat, OPI Black Shatter, OPI Teenage Dream, OPI I Lily Love You, Zoya Lolly, Zoya Mitzi. 

  	I finally had to see what all the fuss was about with the shatter/crackle polishes. Verdict? I love it. But i'm fine with just the black.






  	L-R:  MAC Behave Yourself, MAC Plumful, Maybelline Fifth Ave. Fuchsia, MAC Extra Amps, MAC pure Magnificence, Marcelle Bellisima, L'Oreal Baby Blossom, Maybelline Fuchsia Fever, MAC Chatter Box, MAC Crosswires.

  	Does anyone else find the sheen supremes too large? they feel a bit bulky and weird to apply.  Also Crosswires and Chatter Box look so similar.






  	L-R (and front, lol.): L'Oreal Forever Pink, Marcelle Angel, L'Oreal All Night Blue, Marcelle Barely Pink.

  	This was supposed to be JUST the eyeshadows, but I forgot to put the two lip products into the other picture when I took it.






  	L-R (top to bottom,, right?): MAC Coygirl, MAC Pink Swoon, Too Faced Absolutely Invisible Candlelight, Too Faced Chocolate Soleil

  	I can't believe it took me so long to get all of these. Especially Pink Swoon.






  	Hmm. I'm not really sure what all of these are as I don't have them on hand at the moment. But seriously Winners is awesome.

  	Sorry for the quality of this last picture, i took it downstairs, and flash does NOT play well with shiny makeup packaging.

  	Side note.. A Sephora is finally opening in my city. It will be the first and probably only one, but my gosh i am STOKED. The closest one before was in Edmonton, which is 6-7 hours away from me.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 7, 2011)

OMG   You had fun!  And lots of my favourite colours. Pack them up and come on over. Let's play!    I love Pink Swoon and Coygirl. I have a feeling Coygirl will be worn a lot by me this coming fall!  Enjoy your new goodies and congrats on finding a new shop for n/p! I know how much fun that is!  Now to save your pennies for Sephora because you will go broke in there!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 7, 2011)

great haul!! OPI I Lily Love You has become one of my favorite glitters recently! You're gonna love it ^_^


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Aug 9, 2011)

I am totally going to go broke when Sephora opens. And i'll probably just spend a few hours looking around. >.<


----------



## heart (Aug 9, 2011)

So beautiful!  I love gorgeous hauls like these.  =)


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow! You did have fun!!! This is such a great haul!


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 10, 2011)

nice haul! how do you like the still all over shimmer so far?


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Aug 10, 2011)

I think it's really pretty , dewy and natural. It's not glittery at all, and it just gives me a k celebrity like glow.


----------

